# Service Brake Assist



## navigatorcs (Feb 12, 2018)

I started up my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ this afternoon and I got this message, "Service Brake Assist" and I no longer have anything appearing on my infotainment screen at all. This includes no GPS no radio nothing just a black screen and I can't even turn it on using the power button either. Also my turn signals work but they no longer have any sound when turning right or left. Very strange. Everything did work fine in the morning but then this happened the next time I whet to start it up 8 hours later that afternoon. I checked my manual and looked at the possible fuses that pertained to the Brake Assist and the infotainment system and replaced them all (4) fuses in both the front drivers dash and under the engine hood compartment. But I did not find a burnt out fuse at all. I replaced fuse number 1,4,and 5 under the dash and I replaced fuse number 36 under the engine hood.
Has anyone else had this issue before?


----------



## Mfrank (Nov 29, 2014)

This exact thing just happened to me tonight.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mfrank said:


> This exact thing just happened to me tonight.


I could not find much on this, but here is what I found. Whether or not it applies, I leave that to you.

[FONT=&quot]bulletin #12213-brake vacuum micro switch

[/FONT][h=1]GM Recalling 293,000 Cruze's for Brake-Assist Defect[/h]


----------



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

I had something similar happen a few nights ago but this just pertained to the radio in a 2018 Cruze. I started the car up and the radio screen remained black for 10 minutes. The back up camera still worked but once in drive(actually L6 hehe) the screen remained black. The radio eventually came on and I havent had the issue since.


----------

